# Questions Regarding Longines Automatic



## linda1985 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi all, I am a new member and have two simple questions for you guys regarding a Longines Presence Automatic Watch I recently bought in Switzerland.

1. While it didn't say in the user manual, I was told the other day that when I need to change the date on the watch, I will have to set the time to around 6:30 (the two hands must be between 3 and 9). Otherwise this may damage the watch. The thing is, since this was not in the manual, I did not follow this rule when I set the time. Will this already damage my watch?

2. The band on this watch is stainless steel. It seems that the band connecting the watch is a bit "loose." By "loose" I don't mean the band will break away. It's just that on both ends, if you pull the stainless steel brands out a bit to the right, you can see that one side is not as tight as the other.

Is this normal?

Any input would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to The Watch Forum Linda :rltb:

Sorry but I can't answer your first question so maybe those with more knowledge will come along shortly.

As for your second question are you able to take a picture or two so we can try and follow your problem?

Cheers S


----------



## linda1985 (Oct 5, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Welcome to The Watch Forum Linda :rltb:
> 
> Sorry but I can't answer your first question so maybe those with more knowledge will come along shortly.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much in advance for your help. Here are two pictures to describe the issue. The first pic is what I would usually expect to see. The band against the watch is "tight shut." The second pic - you will see that after a while on the wrist, it can get a little loose and there is a slit to the right of the band. What is reassuring is that this same "problem" (if you will) is evident on the other band, which leads me to guess that perhaps it was built like this?

Thanks again!


----------



## linda1985 (Oct 5, 2008)

Also - if you are familiar with this watch, can you please let me know if this is a quality watch compared to other Longines series? I ask because when I got this in Switzerland, the price of this watch (especially for an automatic) seemed to be lower than the typical Longines.

Of course, this is still more expensive than my beloved Mido Baroncelli Automatic watch, which for the price, is a great great watch.

Thanks again!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Linda it would seem that the spring bar holding your strap to the watch head is most likely bent. The replacement part costs pence so if you were to take it to a jewellers then I would not expect to pay more than say Â£3-4... ...the job takes less than a minute.

Longines are a quality brand - very old in horology terms and well respected. These days they are part of the Swatch Group (so is Omega amoung others). I'm sure if you look in Wikipedia it will give you a good insight into the brand.

Sorry still can't help you with the date issue but it doesn't sound right to me...

Best regards, Stuart


----------



## linda1985 (Oct 5, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Linda it would seem that the spring bar holding your strap to the watch head is most likely bent. The replacement part costs pence so if you were to take it to a jewellers then I would not expect to pay more than say Â£3-4... ...the job takes less than a minute.
> 
> Longines are a quality brand - very old in horology terms and well respected. These days they are part of the Swatch Group (so is Omega amoung others). I'm sure if you look in Wikipedia it will give you a good insight into the brand.
> 
> ...


That's upsetting to hear. I got it while on vacation in Geneva in an authorized store. And I received the warranty card. It was the only model left in the store but as I understand, that's the case with most watches in most stores.

So something is possibly wrong with the end link huh? What's weird is that how can BOTH ends have the same problem? Perhaps I should take it to a Longines repair center for them to check it out. 

Thanks a lot for your info!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Your watch has a quickset date, therefore it is NOT recommended to change the date between 8pm-2am.

A quickset date makes the date to change by a quick click 1-2 minutes before/after midnight, as opposed to a non-quickset date where you can see the date wheel sloooowly turning (which is annoying as you can see half numbers). When midnight is approaching this mechanism is building tension and changing the date during that time may cause slippage and eventually damage.

I hope it makes some sense. :blink:


----------

